# should I try entering with this?



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

wow! he looks gorgeous  yes, definitely, that would be good competition in the contest XD


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

YES! Love him! That's a great shot.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input  I've never done a contest before XD


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Absolutely! That's a great shot!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

So I have a problem now, I just got a great photo of my huge half moon king that looks good to (although the flash makes my aquarium look so green eww)
so now I can't decide on which one to choose...


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a gorgeous picture too, really shows him off. However, I think the first one has the uniqueness/awe factor that might when voters.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Yup I like the first one best


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

love both shots!! bt i wld vote for the first one ay! he looks like a dragon hehe..awesome camera work..


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Both are AMAZING pictures so congrats on that but I love the first ones position and the front on flareness of it...really cute!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you so much  I'm really happy people like these!


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

First one for sure


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Both shots are amazing! I'm sure whichever you choose you will get votes.BTW your fish are STUNNING!


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

Wow both are awesome !


----------

